# give me your comments on mixing african lakes



## vacholino (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello all,

Im planning to setup a 75 gallon tank and I want your comments on mixing malawis, tangs and victorians.

I would like to mix 5-6 different species

And I would also like at least one to be egglayer and at least one specie should be shelldweller

What should I keep in mind?

help is appreciated!


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

It works for some species, and doesn't for others.

You'd have to list some species that you're considering before anyone can say whether it will work or not.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Agree with Joea. It isn't so much as where they are from, but whether they are compatible aggression wise, dietary wise, territorial needs wise... many fish that are from the same lake aren't compatible in an aquarium.

If you are talking about Lake Tanganyikan shelldwellers, you aren't going to find they are very compatible with Malawians and Victorians.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> If you are talking about Lake Tanganyikan shelldwellers, you aren't going to find they are very compatible with Malawians and Victorians.


The larger, meaner shellies can be a good mixable option!


----------



## vacholino (Jun 14, 2008)

ok thank you! usually my questions have a negative answer 

I know there are a lot of shelldweller species, what species are common? I mean, what can I expect to find on LFS and aquabid? Any recommendations on what goes good with mbunas??

my tank size is 75G.

btw, do shelldwellers lay egg?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Well if you're going to try shellies with mbuna, maybe you can try Telmatochromis temporalis "shell dweller". You may also have some success with Lepidiolamprolus Boulengeri, which are another large fairly agressive shellie. All shell dwelling fish from Tanganyika are substrate (shell spawners). If you're going with a mbuna theme, you can try Malawi's shell dweller, Metriaclima livingstonii (formerly Pseudotropheus lanisticola), which would likely be a better match. These fish are shell dwelling mbuna and in case you're wondering, are maternal mouthbrooders. I haven't seen these fish (M. livingstonii) around in quite awhile but you may have some luck with online dealers or aquabid.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I kept some Lamprologus stappersi (also known as Pearly Ocellatus) with yellow labs, Placidochromis phenochilus "Tanzania" and Ruby Red Peacocks. The fry would only survive if I removed the shell as soon as I noticed fry.

The stapps were very protective until the fry left the shell. I was even weary of them attacking me when I cleaned the tank. When the pheno male started getting bigger, the stapps couldn't chase him away from their shells. It was was as if he didn't even notice their attacks but he never seemed interested in the parents even though he was 3 times bigger. He was interested in the fry.

Still, after keeping these fish together for about 2 years, I felt it was time to give the little stapps some peace and sold them to someone that wanted to breed them.


----------



## harris4097 (Jun 12, 2008)

I had lake victoria zebra obliquidens (latisificia - spelt wrong) in with my mbuna - labs, hongis, red zebras, crabbo's and had no problems, they bred and mixed well. :thumb:


----------



## vacholino (Jun 14, 2008)

wow! thank you guys!!! I checked them all out, they look beautiful!

Im gonna try to find them in LFS and aquabid, hopefully ill get lucky!

thank you for all the help !!!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Darkside said:


> Well if you're going to try shellies with mbuna, maybe you can try Telmatochromis temporalis "shell dweller". You may also have some success with Lepidiolamprolus Boulengeri, which are another large fairly agressive shellie. All shell dwelling fish from Tanganyika are substrate (shell spawners). If you're going with a mbuna theme, you can try Malawi's shell dweller, Metriaclima livingstonii (formerly Pseudotropheus lanisticola), which would likely be a better match. These fish are shell dwelling mbuna and in case you're wondering, are maternal mouthbrooders. I haven't seen these fish (M. livingstonii) around in quite awhile but you may have some luck with online dealers or aquabid.


The shellies you list could coexist with the mildest mbuna, but would you put them in with a 6" kenyi, or an 8" chipokae? It *might* work, with the right fish.. maybe.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> Darkside said:
> 
> 
> > Well if you're going to try shellies with mbuna, maybe you can try Telmatochromis temporalis "shell dweller". You may also have some success with Lepidiolamprolus Boulengeri, which are another large fairly agressive shellie. All shell dwelling fish from Tanganyika are substrate (shell spawners). If you're going with a mbuna theme, you can try Malawi's shell dweller, Metriaclima livingstonii (formerly Pseudotropheus lanisticola), which would likely be a better match. These fish are shell dwelling mbuna and in case you're wondering, are maternal mouthbrooders. I haven't seen these fish (M. livingstonii) around in quite awhile but you may have some luck with online dealers or aquabid.
> ...


I wouldn't put most mbuna in with those ^ monsters either. Would you put a colony of demasoni in with a colony of crabro or chipokae?


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

The formula I used was to look up the fish profile, only mix if it says the fish's temperament is peaceful or mildly aggressive. I also would only mix omnivores with carnivores since I've heard so much about problems with bloat.


----------

